# Question about immigration lawyer firm



## larrys3255 (May 2, 2016)

My wife and I are considering relocating to Portugal with a Type I Residency Visa known as the "Passive Income Visa". We are both retired and have pensions from An American University. I have been communicating with a law firm in Cascais - MFG Consultants - who offer assistance with obtaining a Fiscal ID, purchase of real estate in Portugal, application for the Type I Visa and application for "Non-Habitual Residency". I am very pleased so far with our communications and their professionalism. Has anyone on this Forum dealt with this firm or know someone who has and could provide a reference? Thanks.

Larry


----------

